# How to make a snapshot of the "whole" zroot (ZFS-on-root)?



## mrjayviper (May 11, 2014)

I have tried the experimental ZFS-on-root partitioning scheme available on FreeBSD 10. It seems to work fine except for a booting problem that I can quickly overcome.

Anyway, this is the "partition" layout according to `df`.


```
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
zroot/ROOT/default     24G    4.0G     20G    17%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
zroot/tmp              20G    192K     20G     0%    /tmp
zroot/usr/home         20G    188K     20G     0%    /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports        20G    144K     20G     0%    /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src          21G    1.1G     20G     5%    /usr/src
zroot/var              20G     38M     20G     0%    /var
zroot/var/crash        20G    148K     20G     0%    /var/crash
zroot/var/log          20G    248K     20G     0%    /var/log
zroot/var/mail         20G    144K     20G     0%    /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp          20G    152K     20G     0%    /var/tmp
```

I ran 
	
	



```
zfs snapshot zroot@fresh
```
 after 1st boot. But when I rolled back to that snapshot, nothing seemed to happened. The changes I made to some files in /etc are still there. The files retrieved from an `svn checkout` I performed in /usr/src are still present.

What I want to do is to make a snapshot of the "whole" zroot so that i can restore everything to that snapshot. Can someone please help? thanks

Thanks very much


----------



## t1066 (May 11, 2014)

*Re: How to make a snapshot of the "whole" zroot (ZFS-on-root*

To snapshot the whole pool, you need to run 

`zfs snapshot -r zroot@fresh`.

But to rollback, you still need to rollback each filesystem individually.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 11, 2014)

*Re: How to make a snapshot of the "whole" zroot (ZFS-on-root*

thanks!


----------

